# Panoramafreiheit wird abgeschafft!?



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2015)

Lieber Leser, das Europaparlament ist dabei, die sogenannte Panoramafreiheit komplett abzuschaffen. Das bedeutet praktisch das Ende der freien Fotografie in Städten und an Orten, an denen urheberrechtlich geschützte Gebäude oder Kunstwerke im Bild sind.

Bitte unterstützt die Petition gegen diese untragbare Änderung und bitte gebt das auf ALLEN euch verfügbaren Kanälen weiter. Es ist wirklich wichtig!

https://www.change.org/p/european-p...etitions_home_page&algorithm=curated_trending

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpiceLab (13. August 2015)

"Update": Panoramafreiheit im EU-Parlament verteidigt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Ödsi (31. August 2016)

Was kam denn da eigentlich raus? Ich weiß, dieser Thread ist schon älter, aber es interessiert mich.


----------



## sheel (31. August 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoramafreiheit#Europ.C3.A4ische_Union hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In seinem im Juni 2015 vorgelegten Abschlussbericht über die Umsetzung der Harmonisierungsrichtlinie 2001/29/EG[190] schlug der Rechtsausschuss des Europäischen Parlaments dem Parlament vor, im Rahmen eines Entschließungsantrags gegenüber der Europäischen Kommission unter anderem die Position zu vertreten, dass Mitgliedsstaaten, die die Panoramafreiheit vorsehen, diese auf die nicht-gewerbliche Nutzung beschränken müssen; gewerbliche Nutzer sollten sich nicht mehr auf die Ausnahmevorschrift berufen können.[193] Das Parlament lehnte diesen Passus allerdings ab und beschloss den Entschließungsantrag schlussendlich unter vollständiger Weglassung einer Äußerung zur Panoramafreiheit;[194] ein Änderungsantrag, der auf die Anerkennung eines Rechts gerichtet war, „Fotografien, Videomaterial oder andere Abbildungen von Werken, die dauerhaft an öffentlichen Orten platziert sind, zu nutzen“[195], wurde ebenfalls abgelehnt.


Also alles beim Alten.


----------

